# Eldar Seer Council Conversion Question



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently bought 5 jetbikes to convert into warlocks on jetbikes.

I'm not too good with greenstuff so I'm trying to find another kit to combine them with to make them look different enough. 

I'm wondering if these would work?
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440062a&prodId=prod900166a

What have other people used?

Thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aesthetically it looks like a great idea.

I am not familiar enough with the Eldar Jetbike kit to be certain the Elf torsos would fit seamlessly; however they are close in size so would probably need no more than trimming.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have just checked and the torso is almost exactly the correct size to fit onto guardian legs, however the armour plates and helmets on dragon princes are considerably over the top and very large so could look very out of place on the less over the top legs of a guardian jet bike.
Personally i dont think its a good match aesthetically, i think it will look out of place.

One thing i think could work is using DE reaver jet bikes and using the "Tron" style heads. Paint them warlock colours and they will have a completely different feel to DE and will be suitably different to guardians.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks 

Would these work better?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440062a&prodId=prod790862


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

If you dont mind paying Chapterhouse Studios do a very nice Farseer and Warlock conversion kit for the existing Jetbike...

Looks like this









If you want to stick with GW or dont want to spend alot try and get hold of a high elf mounted mage. With a little green stuff and a farseer head you can end up with something like this ...










Whatever you decide I anticipate a blog of it here  

I have just picked up my modelling/painting after a long hiatus and given up my Nids for an Eldar army.. So I will be looking to do something similar soon. Good luck !


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

@Gret79
the silver helms are a closer match to the size of guardians than the dragon princes.

personally i think the chapterhouse kit looks shit, the conversion above looks better in my opinion, but those parts are from the dragon mage not the mounted mage kit.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think I'm going to go for the silver helms for my warlocks.
Thanks go to all three of you 
And that farseer looks really good


----------



## mars2024 (Aug 15, 2012)

I used Guardian Jetbikes with Dire Avenger Bodies and DE Kabalite heads. I used a DE arm bit as well for Singing Spears (although now I'm converting them back to swords using a sword from WHFB High Elves). I also use a bit of green stuff.

I don't know if I can link the images here, but I'll try:

















Otherwise the images are on my army page.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=753#


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks - I now need to learn to greenstuff cloaks 

I liked the detailing on the bikes too.


----------

